# Driving class gone wrong



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ashsunnyeventer said:


> I'm an eventer, but I saw this video and wanted to know opinions of people who actuall do this sport. IMO yelling at the horse to whoa won't help, but maybe these horses are trained to vocal commands- I don't know. Has anyone been in a situation similar to this or almost a situation like this?
> 
> Country Pleasure Driving Class Gone Wrong! - YouTube


there are lots of threads on the internet about this video . driving horses are usually very good at voice commands but with that kind of adrenaline they won't respond


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing class disaster.*

the main problem there is the old guy was on the inside of the track so he should have gone on the out side track of the school.
the other main thing i did not like is the judges in the ring in a fenced inclouser thats asking for trouble the sound system (comentater) should be with and in the grandstand.
the only people who should be there are the judges and the grooms.
the bigest mistake was the first horse should have turned and headed down the other end and drill the horse into the wall to stop it and stop the domino efect which unfolded.
the shouting would not help but thay are trying to protect the judges and the comentators quad.
as you have seen the horse is a lose cannon with the cart hiting the horse so the horse is trying to get away from somthing hiting it so it spooks even moor.
i hope the horse pinned down had no broken legs or life threaterning dammage and i hope all the horses and people involved are ok.
i have seen a team of 6 take off at batersea park london harness horse parade thay came off the road and crashed in to the tennis court chainlink fence and flatternd it but thankfully thay came to a halt.
all the other horses took it ok and there was no problems.
waltham abby harness parade thay had yellow and black barrier tape and it was makeing a noise as the wind was blowing it a large horse took off my pony was hesatant so i kept him away when you see you horse not sure and you read him like a book so you keep clear well this driver and groom turned to sharp and fell out the cart it turned overand headed for the crowd this was in an open field a big man stood in its way to stop it going into the croud and he got run over and a large amount of the spectators were injerd as well he is in a wheel chair for life and that parade lasted for 2 years.
on a lighter not theres me my section a does not like motorbikes.
the main drive was being tarmaced so we had to use another entrance thay have a meeting in the village in a pub (bar) old motorbikes and harleys ect.
well one came up the hill and backfired well we took off and hit a rock went on one wheel i tryed to correct it but he came across the paddock electric fence and darted a hard right i then turned over my head hit a five bar farm gate and i was traped in the cart out cold whilst still on the move i ended up flung out and on the electric fence and i got electricuted and that brought me round.
the bike rider was shakeing me and saying are you all right mate i pushed him away and started to stagger running with blood pumping out ofme.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Older video, and it's been discussed to death.

Nobody died or was seriously injured. All the horses and drivers went on to continue their lives and other shows.

In Arabian shows, many times the judges are in the middle of the ring. It's SOP and not about to change anytime soon, regardless of armchair quarterbacking.

The reason the horses were ramped up was because apparently there was a bee/wasp nest along the railing, and they were being stung as they came into the ring. That's why you see the one horse kicking out.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It was funny that being electrocuted was a good thing. 
You accident sounds horrible, I hope your pony was okay.

Was that Tricky or Tracy?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*carrage miss haps*

some liverys saw what happend and herded him in to the paddock and his rein got cought in the wheel its lucky it did not brake his jaw i was cut to ribbons my frends undone is harness as my hands were useless and got a vet for him and i ended up in hospital lucky no broken bones or fractured skull but the five bar farm gate was dented.
i ware a hat now when i go out.
another instance car undertook on te side walk and the car reved up and the pony bolted and the shaft went through the window and he hit the cart and the pony the pony went lame and i had to have the cart welded up.
a van cut me up and i had my wooden show cart out on the road he side swiped me and my steel hub gouged all along his van and we had a row i had no one with me if i did i would have ripped his head off.
on a lighter note a police car pulled up behind i was waiting to pull out of a turning and he receved a call and made his sirene whale and we went in full reverse a horse can run fast backwards as well as fowards the back step went right through his radiator and that was him finished and the water was running out of his car.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to speedy*

hiya speedy i did not know that as i was only watching it from a visual point of vew and its the first time i have seen it so i comented on it thanks for the imfo .


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pony bolting*

hiya its tricky and he was ok i was more worse for ware but im still here lmsao but its a dangerous sport hobby but things happen if you dont ever have a scrape your lucky.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

In my first driving class ever, I was so nervous I dropped a rein.. and then ran it over. This created my own domino effect and my horse's head was yanked to the right. The ring on his snaffle hooked onto the end of the shaft and presto. One horse ready to fall over and me terrfied in a neon orango blazer. All eyes on eyes. The horse was self-freed almost immediately following our sharp-without-a-flip 180 degree turn. The ring attendant who should be paying attention at all times was on it the second trouble popped up. All horses were directed to circle on the far half of the arena and the attendant came right to my aide. I was able to recover, horse was fine and we retired to the center of the ring to sit out the rest of the class because I personally was shaken. 

I've never seen this video but it could be talked till we were all blue in the face. Passing on the inside verses the outside, why safe training tactics were not enforced to slow the horse or regain control, why on earth did it take so long to clear the arena, Why didn't anyone be quit when told? So many factors.... 

Any event has risks. I love driving but I will say you can get just as hurt as a rider can!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

The first horse in question in the video was stung by bees (or believe to have been) He started kicking up his heels trying to get them of and ran trying to get away. The second woman who's horse took off after she got knocked out is handicapped. 

Sadly, I have seen this scene (not AS bad) often at shows. At the Saddlebred futurity one year they had a 2 year old driving class. There were like 10 horses in the class and more then 1/2 had issues. One tried to jump up into the stand, one reared and flipped over backward and one ran off. The thing that annoys me is that when things happen, how people react. At the Saddlebred show, thankfully there were many people who knew how to handle it so each incident was ended quickly. This was a little crazy and obviously an extreme. All the people were alright but a few left in the ambulance including the owner of the Bay. She lived to drive another day as did her lovely horse.


----------



## ounominece (Nov 10, 2012)

horses kill themselves doing this. I know countless horses who have broken neaks or legs(more than one) and had to be put down. why were people screaming and waving at he horse to urge it faster. there were even people sitting in the middle when the lady said take then to the on side, they did not, and look what happened, 2 or 3 times they ran into and pushed and stepped and jumped over other horses. none she think that is funny.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Bees are just nasty for any horse. Just recently we had a girl who went to lope her normally calm almost to a fault horse, and he bolted, tossed her, and put her in the hospital. Everyone was shocked at that. I got on him and he felt fine. Later I found bee stings under his belly. Poor thing.


----------

